# I need a NEW HANDLE !



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

im tired of sgadzookie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i want a new screen name and i cant decide so i will let you guys decide for me !!!!!!!!!!!! 

you guys recomend me a nickname if i like it i WILL USE IT ! simple as that


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2007)

How about...
I_cant_choose_my_own_handle


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 11, 2007)

What do I win if you use my suggestion?


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2007)

nothin wrong with squadzookie. 

how bout: gaddyzookums


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 11, 2007)

I used an anagram of my name


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

come ppl ! i need suggestions ! i dont pay you ppl nothing to do nothing ! 

so far i got 

SugaPantz 
Lintsniffer   

lol   COME ON !


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> come ppl ! i need suggestions ! *i dont pay you ppl nothing to do nothing ! *
> 
> so far i got
> 
> ...


You don't pay us at all


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 11, 2007)

PantzSniffer


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

exactly !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

how about Tinkledrinker


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> how about Tinkledrinker


I'd go with that.


----------



## ZdProjects (Jun 11, 2007)

this is the best one here: sgadzookie80projects


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2007)

gaddyzookums ftw


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 11, 2007)

LoveHandlez


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 11, 2007)

TinkyWinkums9000


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

loving these keep em coming !


----------



## Taras (Jun 11, 2007)

Bonesmuggler

OJ_Simpson

Buford T Justice - I requested the mods change me to this but they didn't =(


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 11, 2007)

Nasticus Sikarioso


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

aerodynamic


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

i will take the top 5 nicks and we will have a poll rember you all decide my new nick so keep them coming no matter how strange !


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 11, 2007)

Speedwagon


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> i will take the top 5 nicks and we will have a poll rember you all decide my new nick so keep them coming no matter how strange !


bidoof


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 11, 2007)

Now with extra MSG


----------



## Taras (Jun 11, 2007)

Turd Ferguson
Pootie Tang
Kim Jong Illin'


----------



## chalupa (Jun 11, 2007)

super_rapist_64
Mr.Norris
Fap jr.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i will take the top 5 nicks and we will have a poll rember you all decide my new nick so keep them coming no matter how strange !
> ...





Bidoof ................................ my god your a genius ! lol 

keep em coming !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 11, 2007)

The temper formely know as sgadzookie80


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmm...

Costello? I don't think thats taken...

dinner (LOZ Youtube poop)


----------



## TPi (Jun 11, 2007)

lando_croissant
cloned_snowflake
donut_lol
quallums
clubbed_sandwich
tylenol_gold
frito_laid
detective_wigsby
discreaderror
malvo
the_fifth_turtle


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(TPi @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> *lando_croissant*
> cloned_snowflake
> donut_lol
> quallums
> ...


I lol'ed. Hard.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

ROFL Lando crossiant ROFL is that a funny starwars name ? 

how about a funny star trek name ? 

Jean Luc Prickhard ?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 11, 2007)

If you're Chinese and all grown up: ChinkiMan

ThighGrocer! ThighGrocer!

Fellation9000


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 11, 2007)

short an simple, 3 letters of your first name, and 4 letters of your last =P


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 11, 2007)

Offical_GBATemp_Transgender

Pirate_in_my_Pocket

BrudderHeyBrudderHeyBrudderHo

bigcomfycouchgirlishot

hey_worf_eat_any_good_books_lately

therapistpenismighterthan

hejustkepttalkingin1longincrediblyunbrokensentencemovingfromtopic2topicsothatno_
nehadachancetointerrupt_itwasreallyquitehypnotic78


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> short an simple, 3 letters of your first name, and 4 letters of your last =P


WilHard

"oshit"


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

skullstatue 

GET THE HELL OUT OF MY THREAD !!! 

you dont think i see the hate you spew on the shoutbox ??? im surprised you aint ban yet 

a big fuck you to YOU !


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> short an simple, 3 letters of your first name, and 4 letters of your last =P


Geomazi

Sounds italian.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > short an simple, 3 letters of your first name, and 4 letters of your last =P
> ...



I'm with him.


----------



## tshu (Jun 11, 2007)

1 letter of your first name and 3 letters of your last is better.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 11, 2007)

Instead of using letters from your name, why not just choose two rhyming words that describe the quality of friend that you are to people.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 12, 2007)

PEN15_h3arter
AfR0_Litening
juggernaut912   < original


----------



## rest0re (Jun 12, 2007)

kill3r


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 12, 2007)

Or you could just misspell a normal word that has no relevance to you whatsoever - one that you'll wonder sometime in the future what the hell you were thinking...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 12, 2007)

How about Brass, thats a good handle sturdy too.


----------



## jelbo (Jun 12, 2007)

ZizziBalooba


----------



## lagman (Jun 12, 2007)

I got it!
Bratz_Ponyz_Master


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 12, 2007)

rofl keep em coming pleaseeeeeeeeeeee 

so for im going to go for lintsniffer lol


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 12, 2007)

AngelsMemory
Dusk
Wish

Strong, fun names with a 215 influence.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 12, 2007)

how about

bungmasterflash
jesusnotcrack
roughbananapeel
ducky4life
advancedrashspreader
sunnydelight24


----------



## jayminer (Jun 12, 2007)

MegaGiant2000
or
DwarfBreederX


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 12, 2007)

commanderpancake


----------



## zombielove (Jun 12, 2007)

TurtleGrazer (I don't know what it means. It just came to me.)
LambStrangler (Because it's funny)
zombielife
zLIFE
zombie_kidd_in_miracle_world
Princess Zombie (Imagine a zombie Princess Di)
Zombies_in_Arms
Zombie_Carp
RottingFleshBurger (what zombies would eat if they went to McZonalds)
My_mother_was_a_teenage_zombie
zombiecop
zombiepig
CrouchingZombieHiddenPirate
Eagle Fist vs Zombie Bite
Air_Zombie
Zombie_Max
Zombie_Winfrey
Zombies in the Mist
TeleZombie (like zombie Teletubbies)
Zombie_nakadashi


----------



## Noobix (Jun 12, 2007)

1) Max Power ...just be careful and remember what happened to Homer,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2) Megaleet ...but spelt the fancy way! :s


----------



## Ery (Jun 12, 2007)

If i were you i would just take..
Zookie, as in your old name.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2007)

The PirateMonkey!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree with Pikcahucrackpipe
"commanderpancake"

- Sam


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 12, 2007)

loving pirate monkey


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 12, 2007)

godzuki
scrappy_doo
orko

the list goes on and on.. but that's all the inane sidekicks I can remember right now.

That said... lintsniffer _is_ the name I like best so far.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 12, 2007)

Mr Slave


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> I agree with Pikcahucrackpipe
> "commanderpancake"
> 
> - Sam



yay
you should consider it!


----------



## OSW (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(chalupa @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> super_rapist_64



I lol'ed

how about

"superzooka"


----------



## nileyg (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Pikcahucrackpipe
> ...


Yes... Yes you should...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 12, 2007)

JoyLuckClub


----------



## santakuroosu (Jun 12, 2007)

Eat 10 cheeseburgers and you'll have loads of new love handles.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2007)

MMM... you should always look back at your childhood:

Warpath
Panthro
Bumbblebee
LifeLine
WetSuit
SnakeEyes
Grimlock
Silver
Chip
Dale
Duke
Soudwave
Starscream
Mandrake

Mmm if not, here are some suggestions with a latin touch:

Chupacabra
Rata_Renee
Acasio
Cirilo
Juan_Solo
Bolson_Cerrado
Inigo_Montoya
ElTiraMadres
Violedor


Hope you like them =)


----------



## amptor (Jun 12, 2007)

u could just find me one and then u can use mine, u would be the new amptor and then i could be free


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> u could just find me one and then u can use mine, u would be the new amptor and then i could be free


----------



## rice151 (Jun 12, 2007)

Benderazdoun
or how about

TheDragon
You'll surely gain all the cool guy points with this name!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 12, 2007)

if commanderpancake or one of the other wonderful names i suggested do not get on the list, i will be pissed.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 13, 2007)

hoopfan38822
shadowdel135655
thebabixz894
singAloneAgO
Ange1girlJunky
plyTheDevil26
ReGgaEIs425
sexyshadow70
iamaHILTON37471
YOUHAVENazi452
DictatorLicksBallsPoet

HMMMMM.....


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> MMM... you should always look back at your childhood:
> 
> Warpath
> Panthro
> ...



HIS childhood? Don't you mean:

Dora
Infernape
Buzz_Lightyear37
The_Wiggles5


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Noobix @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> 1) Max Power ...just be careful and remember what happened to Homer,Â



"Hello.  I'm Max Power."

"Hey.  Max Power, eh?  Great name."

"I got it off of a blow drier."

I love that name.  I often use it on IRC.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

"bidoof" gets the thumbs up from me


and to be honest, I kinda hate those ridiculous names like "commanderpancake"


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > MMM... you should always look back at your childhood:
> ...



OK, my childhood. But he can look back at MY childhood.
BTW, my favorite GI Joe name was Lady J, possibly because I was in love with that cartoon lady.


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2007)

.>



Osama .bin Loader!


----------

